# Mad About You - Season 1 on DVD



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B00005JLIB

Look at this, only $29.95 list, $22.49 street price. This is the 22 episode first season (way before the baby was born and the show went down the drain). Obviously not as popular as ST or Buffy, but at $22.49, you can't really go wrong????


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

yes you can-the show still featured paul reiser and helen hunt as the leads...lol


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

DON'T BUY IT! Target has it for $17, and K-Mart has it for $20. Definitely better deals elsewhere.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow thats a great price...I was just shocked that it was priced a whole season below $30. I guess I could buy it at $17 if had to.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

or you COULD spend the money for tickets for die another day, nemisis, and two towers, certainly a better waste of your money than this awful reiser vanity project...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *or you COULD spend the money for tickets for die another day, nemisis, and two towers, certainly a better waste of your money than this awful reiser vanity project... *


The first 2-3 seasons, the show was very much a "Seinfeld for the Married". I really enjoyed it. The show started to take a dive when they tried to get pregnant and totally became "Lucy on the chocolate production line" when the baby was born.

One of my favorite scenes was when they tired to get out of the apartment "To go do something" and they kept on getting detoured back to the apartment. They eventually gave up when they got trapped by the Gay Pride Parade 

Of course the annoying friend "Selby" had to disappear because we know the Wife always puts an end to the annoying single friend relationship. They had to replace him with a First Cousin "Ira" as you can't get rid of family so easily


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

Eww..Mad About You. I could never stand that show. Watched it a few times on USA. 


gcutler: You have never seen a complete season for under $30? Man, I was in Wal*Mart today and they had:
South Park, Season 1: $28.96
Malcom in the Middle, Season 1: $29.96 
Also had both Simpsons Seasons, and MASH for $33.96 (I think).


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I was thinking full season (22 episodes). South Park and Malcom in Middle and I believe Simpsons do not count as a full 20-25 episodes. I believe all the shows had the short seasons or was mid season replacements and their First seasons were 13 episodes.

From Amazon.com
Simpsons = 13 Episodes
South Park = 13 episodes 
Malcom in the Middle = 16 episodes 

Now Mash = 24 first-season episodes for $30+ like you said

So the idea of a full season (20+ episodes under $30) is indeed worth a double take.


----------



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *I was thinking full season (22 episodes). South Park and Malcom in Middle and I believe Simpsons do not count as a full 20-25 episodes. I believe all the shows had the short seasons or was mid season replacements and their First seasons were 13 episodes. *


Oh okay, now I get you.

The First Season of Simpsons I would count as a mid season replacement because it started in December. Season 2 on up has 20-25 episodes.

Malcom. I don't remember. I *think* it was a short season. I wasn't watching it at the time, and still almost never do.

South Park. Well, I think the highest season episodes they had was 16. There season runs at weird times. Oh well $30 wasn't bad for it. It's making me laugh.


----------

